# KDE5 Packages for 11.4 missing in latest, quarterly



## Patrick Powell (Dec 31, 2020)

I just updated to 11.4 and discovered that the x11/kde5 packages are not available on the latest and quarterly servers.   The KDE5 installation instructions 'pkg install x11/kde5' fail and has caused some problems.   Is there any way to find out why the packages are not available (compilation failure?)  By the way, my most heartfelt thanks to the PORTS and PACKAGE support people!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 31, 2020)

Probably a build failure for one of the packages. This may help but it's pretty huge: https://pkg-status.freebsd.org


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yep the plasma5- stack was skipped because qt5-network was not build.






and qt5-network was ignored because:









__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy3.nyi.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2020)

Note the reason, it's broken because FreeBSD 11.x has OpenSSL 1.0.2 and various components of QT5 (and therefor KDE) require at least OpenSSL 1.1.1. You can get around this if you build it from ports.

But I would recommend upgrading to 12.2 instead. FreeBSD 11.x will be end-of-life some time next year any way (probably just after the release of 13.0-RELEASE).


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry SirDice - you have brought this very thing up before and I forgot. I thought it was generic pkg build failure.


----------

